
Agbogbloshie: the world's largest e-waste dump – in pictures - zerr
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/gallery/2014/feb/27/agbogbloshie-worlds-largest-e-waste-dump-in-pictures
======
im_down_w_otp
Ugh. That was depressing.

This is why I dislike the naivete of pursuing "market-based" solutions to
manage problems which were created by markets in the first place. The problem
I'm referencing here is that the actual cost of something through its total
lifecycle is not captured by just the cost of producing it, selling it, and
consuming it. The cost model is constructed as a chain of discrete myopic
segments, which just moves the problem around like a shell game.

Of course it would be nearly impossible to measure and know the full-lifecycle
cost of something, which presents a pricing problem to any market-based
solution. It's going to be subject to the same myopic pitfalls.

------
ganeshkrishnan
It's indeed a fucked up world when we can sip soy latte from the comfort of
our heated luxury cars meanwhile 9 year olds have to work in this dump selling
whatever possible to make a living.

